
Temperament is a Skill - tim_sw
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2016/08/temperament-is-a-skill.html
======
sam4ritan
He's right there. Like every other skill, gaining the right temperament is a
task that requires a lot of time and self discipline.

~~~
a3n
Agreed. It took me years to learn that listening is valuable (to me), and that
it's not merely being silent until it's my turn.

~~~
sam4ritan
Listening, and patience in general, are skills far too few these days,
especially because many people falsely view them only as "sitting still"

